# P220 Trigger Pull



## JC (Apr 6, 2008)

Wanting to adjust P220 tigger pull myself. Anyone know how?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

In my opinion, nobody should EVER mess with a trigger on a firearm of any kind unless they are themselves a professional (ie: gunsmith). I have heard of too many bad things happening when people go around trying to mess with their triggers by themselves.

-Jeff-


----------



## JC (Apr 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the reply*

I just talked to an profesional armeror for SIG. Desided to work on the single and double dry firing to help smooth out some of the edges. I have less then 1000 rounds, so I hope this will help. Don't have plans at this time to lessen the 4.5lbs of pull on the trigger.


----------

